# Trinity tomorrow



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

â˜†â˜†Long shotâ˜†â˜†

Anyone off and want to try tomorrow? Dont want to go solo. May have to double check the wind but it might be doable. Pm me


----------

